# Hymenopus coronatus Ooth care



## mackids (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi everyone I was just wondering if anyone has tips for tending to a orchid ooth and the nymphs once they are hatched. This will be my first ooth and I want things to go smoothly


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 28, 2006)

Keep the ooth warm and humid (85F/80F). I sprayed the ooth daily. Feed the nymphs fruit flies two days after they hatched, you may want to move them to a bigger cage if you have way too many hatchlings. Good luck.


----------



## mackids (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks so much. I should have the ooth in about a week. I'll update everyone when it arrives!


----------



## Ian (Sep 1, 2006)

Excellent, best of luck mackids. Quite an achievement to breed the _Hymenopus _I think!


----------



## jonpat83 (Sep 1, 2006)

How long do they take to hatch? I have one that will be 4 weeks on sunday so i'm stocking up on the fruit flies in advance!

Also how often approximately do they lay?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 2, 2006)

It takes 5 - 7 weeks days to hatch. I had one that took 49 days to hatch, but most of the Orchid ooth will hatch in 35-42 days. When the orchid female is well fed, she will lay the ooth at least once every 3-4 week. Some of my mated female orchids have produced 4 ootheca each and it is looking great. I believed she can continue to lay another 1 or 2 oothecae.


----------

